# Our Own Hardware E-Z Speed Schwinn Bicycles



## Rust_Trader (Mar 27, 2017)

I notice that bikes from this jobber had some funky configurations. Anyone has a catalog or more examples you want to show off?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 27, 2017)

This one belongs to @aasmitty757


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 27, 2017)

The one @Nickinator owns.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 27, 2017)

And the one I currently own.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 24, 2017)

1941 E-Z Speed Our Own Hardware before clean up and after washing with soap and water. I couldn't believe how well it cleaned up.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 25, 2017)

1946 our Own Hardware E-Z Speed. Tapered Stand,raised letters on seat post clamp and prewar frame geometry. A rear post war fender will not fit in frame? For some reason I love this bike. It shows the transition from prewar to postwar frame design. Barry

I need some fenders for this bike if anyone has any? Although there is a rear fender on the bike my friend Smitty thinks it's the wrong fender. 
graydiana@att.ne   Always buying Bicycle Badges


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 25, 2017)

About  20 years ago I was visiting my sister in Bozeman Montana. We drove to a near by town that I can't recall the name of. The old buildings on the Main Street had all been turned in to Antique shops. As we were walking around we ran in to a Our own Hardware Store. I went in to the store as fast as I could to see if they had any old Bike stuff. They were no longer a Hardware Store and didn't have any Bicycle stuff left.

I did take some crappy pictures of the Store and found out Our Own Hardware had over 450 Stores in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, North Dakota, South Dakota and Montana. Barry


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> 1941 E-Z Speed Our Own Hardware before clean up and after washing with soap and water. I couldn't believe how well it cleaned up.
> 
> View attachment 455939 View attachment 455938 View attachment 455942 View attachment 455943 View attachment 455940 View attachment 455941



That was just soap and water?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 17, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> This one belongs to @aasmitty757
> 
> View attachment 442170



I have that same bike in the same color in excellent condition. Any idea what year yours is?


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 17, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I have that same bike in the same color in excellent condition. Any idea what year yours is?





39/40 post some pictures.


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 17, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I have that same bike in the same color in excellent condition. Any idea what year yours is?




1940 C model xmas special. C models with built in drop stand ears were 1940 as opposed to DX models with drop stand ears were 1939.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 17, 2017)

Here it is! I just picked it up and I am so excited! I bought it from a buddy that owed me two favors. I got it for a song.


----------



## barneyguey (May 17, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> That was just soap and water?



Yes Sir! I Love it. Lots of dents, rust etc. but lots of paint under the black mold and dirt. I used hot water with Dawn Dish Soap. I didn't even have to scrub hard. Barry


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 17, 2017)

@TheDXjedi 


This might be of interest for you.


----------



## barneyguey (May 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot! 
Any cool badges you just have to sell me? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 17, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I have that same bike in the same color in excellent condition. Any idea what year yours is?



Mine is a 1941. I found the date on the crank and the serial number shows 1941 also. Barry


----------



## jedijoe59 (Jun 1, 2019)

Here is a 1937 Our Own Hardware (Rochester, MN) catalog I bought on feebay. 



Featuring the Schwinn C model.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

jedijoe59 said:


> Here is a 1937 Our Own Hardware (Rochester, MN) catalog I bought on feebay. View attachment 1007993
> 
> Featuring the Schwinn C model.



Very cool, I wish I'd have had copies of that for the Schwinn head badge book I wrote. Maybe for the second printing. Would you mind if I use your photo? Thanks, Barry


----------



## jedijoe59 (Jun 1, 2019)

Sure, you can use it in your book.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2019)

jedijoe59 said:


> Sure, you can use it in your book.



Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 16, 2021)

How cool is this ND box tags and parts with the tags.


----------

